# Whitechapel tone



## eric86 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey dudes. Im new to the forum, i signed up a while back but now im back to contribute! Just wanting to get some opinions on the way whitechapel got the tone on their newest album 'a new era of corruption'.
I just bought the album, and to me it is the pinnacle of a great death metal tone, brutal and thick, full of gain but still very defined. As brutal as you can go, but notes still shine through. 
I have been playing a mesa mark 3 blue stripe for a while now, and after hearing this album, finally decided to go with a peavey, now the mesa is gone and i have a brand new 6505 in my possesion. I have heard whitechapel use evh 5150's which im sure isnt too different to a 6505 or 5150. I have no idea of additional gear or pickups they use. 
At the moment i am running either a 6string esp with emg 81/85s or a schecter damien 7 with stock passive emg's. Im not a fan of the stock pickups in the damien and will swap em out soon for 81-7. 
I am running a orange 4x12 with V30's through the 6505, with a boss ns-2 and modded moss sd-1 up front. (Level-Full, Tone-Zero to 1/4, Gain- zero) I also have delay, boost and eq for soloing. 
My amp settings are as follows- Pre gain-7, Low-7, Mid-7, High-6, resonance-6 and Presence-8. I am not too concerned with cleans! lol. 
Any suggestions of how to acheive that sexy ass tone will be appreciated!!!
Eric


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Eric, welcome 

Alex from Whitechapel posts here so he could give you a much more accurate run down than me (obviously!) but from what I know from either stuff he's said or from reading elsewhere and watching videos, it's something like this -

Guitars are ESP Horizon NT-7 with 707 in the neck and 81-7 in the bridge.
They use the EVH 5150 III stacks live, but in the studio for the latest album it was:
5150 MK1 boosted with Maxon OD808, into a Mesa 4x12 w/ V30's... IIRC


----------



## eric86 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Hey Eric, welcome
> 
> Alex from Whitechapel posts here so he could give you a much more accurate run down than me (obviously!) but from what I know from either stuff he's said or from reading elsewhere and watching videos, it's something like this -
> 
> ...


 
Sick. That is awesome alex posts here! If thats what they used in the studio, im sure that i cant be too far off nailing something similar. Although i have heard that the 5150 MK1 is an absolute monster of an amp in comparison to other 5150/6505. Also, from what i was told, the mod that is done to my boss sd-1 makes it roughly the same as a maxon od808.
I will definately get myself an emg 81-7 for my schecter. The emg hz pickups that are in it are fucking horrible.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 13, 2010)

If you have a 6505 dude you'll be able to nail it perfectly. The EMG 81-7 is by far my favourite 7 string pickup, so I highly recommend it


----------



## StatutoryApe (Jun 13, 2010)

Heres a tour of their gear.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 13, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Hey Eric, welcome
> 
> Alex from Whitechapel posts here so he could give you a much more accurate run down than me (obviously!) but from what I know from either stuff he's said or from reading elsewhere and watching videos, it's something like this -
> 
> ...











They use the 5150III/OD808/Mesa live, but the newest album was recorded with a 5150/OD808/Mesa. 

I'm sure This is Exile was recorded with an original 5150 also, but I'm not 100%. They also just started using the Horizon's on this album. This is Exile was SC607's mostly.


----------



## FractalEffect (Jun 13, 2010)

I think they used a 6505 on most of This is Exile. There are a couple parts where they used a Soldano SLO and Mesa Mark 4 IIRC.


----------



## eric86 (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome, im sure it wont be too hard for me to nail. 
I thought this is exile had great guitar tone, but a new era of corruption is even better (the album also rules)


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jun 14, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> They use the 5150III/OD808/Mesa live, but the newest album was recorded with a 5150/OD808/Mesa.
> 
> I'm sure This is Exile was recorded with an original 5150 also, but I'm not 100%. They also just started using the Horizon's on this album. This is Exile was SC607's mostly.





eric86 said:


> Awesome, im sure it wont be too hard for me to nail.
> I thought this is exile had great guitar tone, but a new era of corruption is even better (the album also rules)



even thought both albums were recorded with a regular 5150/6505, i think that part of the reason that A New Era Of Corruption has a bigger/thicker guitar tone(aside from the fact that Jason Suecof is a beast at recording) is that it was recorded through a Mesa Oversized 4x12 and This Is Exile was recorded using a Mesa 2x12. 

not sayin that u cant get a full, thick tone with a 2x12 but the 4x12, esp bein oversized, is naturally gonna have more resonance because of its size and design. not to mention Jason uses some pretty insane settings with his 5150.....resonance and presence set really high(between 8 and 10) but bein that he boosts it with OD808, i guess it makes sense with the pedal cutting out enough lows to keep it from sounding unbearably loose and flubby. he also keeps the amp gain below 5, but uses high presence and boost to give the tone more perceived gain i guess. 

but yeah, using a guitar with an EMG 81-7 into a Maxon OD9 or 808 in front of a regular 6505/5150 with gain low, resonance and presence thru a Mesa oversized 4x12 and you ll be in the same ballpark tonally as the A New Era Of Corruption


----------



## eric86 (Jun 14, 2010)

warlock7strEMG said:


> even thought both albums were recorded with a regular 5150/6505, i think that part of the reason that A New Era Of Corruption has a bigger/thicker guitar tone(aside from the fact that Jason Suecof is a beast at recording) is that it was recorded through a Mesa Oversized 4x12 and This Is Exile was recorded using a Mesa 2x12.
> 
> not sayin that u cant get a full, thick tone with a 2x12 but the 4x12, esp bein oversized, is naturally gonna have more resonance because of its size and design. not to mention Jason uses some pretty insane settings with his 5150.....resonance and presence set really high(between 8 and 10) but bein that he boosts it with OD808, i guess it makes sense with the pedal cutting out enough lows to keep it from sounding unbearably loose and flubby. he also keeps the amp gain below 5, but uses high presence and boost to give the tone more perceived gain i guess.
> 
> but yeah, using a guitar with an EMG 81-7 into a Maxon OD9 or 808 in front of a regular 6505/5150 with gain low, resonance and presence thru a Mesa oversized 4x12 and you ll be in the same ballpark tonally as the A New Era Of Corruption


 
Listening to the recordings above of the studio footage just made me mess myself. The have such awesome tone on everything, the 7 string, 8 string and lead tones are fucking killer.
Anyone got any more info on the eq settings, i am close but they have a tighter sound.


----------



## eric86 (Jun 14, 2010)

At 2.33 of the rig set up i tried to see the settings. If im correct, the 6505 for that gig is gain-6, low-7, mid-4, high-6 with resonance on 8 and presence on 7. 
Obviously still boosted with an 808


----------

